# Ticks



## dollydaydream (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi everyone my cockapoo is called Wilson and he is 11 months old and is absolutely gorgeous so you can imagine our horror when I took him to be groomed and was told he had loads of ticks eugh !  The groomer got as many off as she could and then I took him to the vets and the nurses removed another five and told me to frontline him every month and come back if we found anymore, well we did so we went back and they removed about another five and we bought some tick spray and a tick twissler remover I also washed his beds. We are still finding them on him some are small and dead but some still alive and this morning what looked like a kidney bean fell off him, goodness knows where from as we are feeling him everyday, I just feel so bad and wondered if there is anything else I can do, he doesnt go in long grass when we walk him but does go under the bushes in our garden is there perhaps something I can spray on them ? Any advice appreciated as its really getting me down now just feel so sorry for Wilson.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i am hearing this alot, normaly they arent about for another couple of moneths, are there lots of dear or sheep in your aria. try some garlic in his dinner garlic is ment to be good for keeping tickand flees away. some people also find spraying avon skin so soft on the dogs coat keeps them away. i guess anything is worth ago. just watch they may be in your garden now as he may have braught some home with him and they could have dropped off in the garden and multiplied.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

It sounds terrible for you and Wilson. Hedgehogs carry ticks as well. I use Frontline on Flo and have never had any ticks to deal with thank goodness. Not sure there is a spray for the garden but if you think they are in the garden but you could borrow some chickens for a few weeks as they will search out ticks and eat them apparently! Some good info here http://www.bada-uk.org/learn/FAQ/faqticks.php


----------



## gsmit (Jan 6, 2011)

I would be careful with the garlic! Garlic is actually poisonous for dogs.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

gsmit said:


> I would be careful with the garlic! Garlic is actually poisonous for dogs.


raw garlic yes, but cooked or prossesed likt the tablets no. have fed echo with garlick sice we was a pup, she will be 3 in september.


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

embee said:


> It sounds terrible for you and Wilson. Hedgehogs carry ticks as well. I use Frontline on Flo and have never had any ticks to deal with thank goodness. Not sure there is a spray for the garden but if you think they are in the garden but you could borrow some chickens for a few weeks as they will search out ticks and eat them apparently! Some good info here http://www.bada-uk.org/learn/FAQ/faqticks.php


Want to avoid same thing happening to Bramble, when you say you use Frontline, is that the same stuff as the one you put on them for fleas, or do I need to get one specifically for Ticks?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It covers ticks as well Mandy, Wilf has never had any ... think they are more prevalent in heather/coarse grass and like Kendal says where there are sheep (which gives the tick a good food sourse). Should keep ankles and lower legs covered when walking in this type of environment or you could get them yourself .. dont really fancy that. I think Devon has a high incidence but probably type of habitat .


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

frontline works for ticks and fleas


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I am so scared of ticks after working in a medical center with so many patients with Lyme disease from them. I hope the frontline helps and best of luck with little Wilson!!


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

im not sure on ticks but i just heard about the brewers yeast with garlic tablets for fleas. My son and his wife have two rots and two cats and haven't had fleas yet. 
I always used front line with Pebbles also, but from what i've read so far - this is much cheaper and less toxic.
here is one link though its available anywhere....http://www.healthypets.com/bryega.html


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

We found a Tick on Jess the other day. We use Advocate monthly but not sure if it protects against Ticks?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just read the leaflet and I don't think it does.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Having had a look, I agree. Do we need both?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not sure that you can medicate against ticks. I think you just have to remove them. We've just had a helpful thread about that. Advocate is for fleas and some worms, especially heart worm which they can get from snails.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Helen. I spoke to our vet today who recommended 'Avantix' I think that is how it is spelt.


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 10, 2010)

Just to let you know since Wilson has been having frontline monthly the ticks have all gone so now we have a happy little man again


----------

